# Playing football (soccer) in Japan



## dediego888 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I am Spanish, moving to Japan Next year, probable Osaka or Kobe but not decided yet. I am 50 and like playing football (11, 7 or 5 VS 5) for fun. Amy suggestion about how I can find Games to join in? My japanese si not good yet but I am Happy to play with anyone. The city si not crutial either as I have not rented yet.
Thanks so much


----------

